# What can you do with open strings only?



## NoOneOne (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, a bit ridiculous idea but is there anyone who can play something with open strings only except NEM? Just wondering if I ever lose my left arm, what would I do with the guitar .

Cheers.


----------



## drgamble (Feb 24, 2012)

You could always expirement with open tunings and get some interesting sounds with all open strings.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 24, 2012)

Play most of the breakdowns I have heard highschool core bands play, lol.


----------



## NoOneOne (Feb 24, 2012)

drgamble said:


> You could always expirement with open tunings and get some interesting sounds with all open strings.



Not a bad idea!


----------



## celticelk (Feb 24, 2012)

c0ldpr0xy said:


> Just wondering if I ever lose my left arm, what would I do with the guitar



Tap.


----------



## starslight (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Solodini (Feb 25, 2012)

Tap or make a 3rd bridge a la Kaki King's song, Nails.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 25, 2012)

starslight said:


>




dude that was bad ass. so is the dude without his right arm. 

i was about to say put the guitar in your lap, with like an open E or D tuning and go to town, if you have ever seen august rush i watched someone play one of the songs in that movie with only one hand.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 26, 2012)

Bill Clements, badass of the week. One-handed bass player of glory. Yeah, he's not using open strings, but he's using only one hand to play so it's still somewhat relevant.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dayn (Feb 26, 2012)

You can do everything with harmonics. Heard of Mattias Eklundh? He inspired me to learn the notes of harmonics on every string. I still can't tap harmonics like he does, but you can play all sorts of melodies with pure open-string harmonics.


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 27, 2012)

i have actually written some pretty cool minimalist songs using only open strings

its a fun challenge


----------



## celticelk (Feb 27, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Bill Clements, badass of the week. One-handed bass player of glory. Yeah, he's not using open strings, but he's using only one hand to play so it's still somewhat relevant.



Saw this guy play once or twice in an improv unit when I lived in Kalamazoo. Outstanding bassist. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 27, 2012)

Challenge issued: See who can come up with the coolest riff using only one hand. This can be open strings, tapping, whatever.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 28, 2012)

You could get a guitar with shit loads of strings and play it like a piano!


----------



## ElRay (Feb 29, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> You could get a guitar with shit loads of strings and play it like a piano!



You mean like this:






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-awesome-tapping-piano-guitar-instrument.html
Marcodi Musical Products: Makers of the harpejji | Overview

Ray


----------

